# Saw 3



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*I for one am glad they decided to continue with SAW 3, after the sad death of the original producer Gregg Hoffman. It was up in the air for awhile, but apparently Hoffman had the screenplay all set for a third one. What better way to remember him by? Here is short briefing of what SAW 3's story line will be .. sounds interesting:

Source: Upcominghorrormovies.com

**Jigsaw has disappeared. With his new apprentice Amanda (Shawnee Smith), the puppet-master behind the cruel, intricate games that have terrified a community and baffled police has once again eluded capture and vanished. While city detectives scramble to locate him, Doctor Lynn Denlon (Bahar Soomekh) is unaware that she is about to become the latest pawn on his vicious chessboard.

One night, after finishing a shift at her hospital, Lynn is kidnapped and taken to an abandoned warehouse where she meets Jigsaw (Tobin Bell), bedridden and on the verge of death. She is told that she must keep the madman alive for as long as it takes Jeff (Angus Macfayden), another of his victims, to complete a game of his own. Racing against the ticking clock of Jigsaw's own heartbeat, Lynn and Jeff struggle to make it through each of their vicious tests, unaware that he has a much bigger plan for both of them**

And here is link to the official webiste, no trailer yet but I am sure that will be coming soon:

http://www.saw3.com/​*


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet. 
though it took me a while to actually watch the 1st one..I really got into it once I started watching it, couldn't wait to see the 2nd one when it came out, and the I started wondering when the 3rd one would be getting under way.
I can't wait to see what he has in store for this one.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! Good to see they're making it. I actually hadn't seen either of the first two until a week or two ago. It's ridiculous how many horror flicks I've skipped or avoided over the years. I finally rented them both and thoroughly enjoyed them. Might have to add them to my DVD collection.


----------



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

Hmmmm, sounds like it should be good. I didn't know that the original producer had died. What a bummer.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I haven't seen the sequel. I thought the first was overrated to the point that it was almost ludicrously so. I give that one 2.5 out of a possible 5. Could have been better for what was offered and hyped. Don't know how I feel about a third film, but it's most likely the same way I feel when any series moves along with no end in sight: STOP WITH THE FIRST ONE!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I cant wait!!!!! I thought the premise of the first one was the BEST premise for a movie ever. I wish I could say that (or anything good for that matter) for the acting in it as well. The acting got better in the 2nd (assuming from the increase in funding). So the 3rd one should be super fantatsic!!!! I love that movie!!!! The needles part in the second gives me the **** jeebes sooooo bad. Anywhoo, cant wait!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know in grade nine I was sitting with two guys who were talking about amazing saw was, how it was crazy philiospical and deep. They went on for a hour explaning to me how amazing saw was... And it didn't really make me watch it.
When the second one came out everyone raved about it. I still didn't see them. Its not really a idea that appeils to me. 'I'll kill you cuz I almost died of cancer.'

Sufice to say I'll probly skip the third one.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I enjoyed the first one because it was a different concept of a horror movie. I try not to get caught up in the hype. If I want to see a movie, whether it got rave reviews or not, I go see it. With any of the sequels that I've seen I just keep in mind that they are sequels and try not to follow the hype because I know it is a move for the film industry to promote it. 

The original movie is usually a fresh and new idea that I have not experienced. Once the sequal hits, the thrill is kinda gone because you are familiar with the character and then they delve into the physe in the sequel, it almost takes the fun out of it and also some of the anticipation. 

I will go see Saw 3 when it comes out and try to stay away from the hype of the film industry. Maybe they will surprise me and it will be good.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im actually not a hype type of person either. I genuinly love the movie. Im so desensitized to Horror movies now, it takes something to really make me like it and something about this movie really appeals to me. I dont really give a rats bum about the whole "Ill kill you cuz I have cancer" thing, its the different kind of movie, thats what I like about it - not your average horror flick. 

I also absolutly love house of 1000 corpses, even though I have seen it before in Texas chainsaw massacare 1 and 2 and I loved Devils Rejects. Why, I dont really know, but parts make me shudder long after I have seen it - leaves an imprint - thats how I judge movies....


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

claymud said:


> I still didn't see them. Its not really a idea that appeils to me. 'I'll kill you cuz I almost died of cancer.'


Unfortunately, that's an extreme over-simplification of the premise. It's not his cancer that causes him to go "kill" people. Actually, it prompted him to explore the limits of the human psyche, the survival instinct. To test people's limits, what they're willing and able to do to save themselves. You get the sense that he actually wants his victims to win his games, but he concocts traps that are so devious and specific to the victim, that they're nearly inescapable. In fact, he almost never kills anyone himself. The traps are designed such that people die in the attempt to free themselves, or in a failure to do so.

Brilliant. Jigsaw is my hero. 

And to think I skipped them too, until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Saw was an original concept done very well and that's what made it enjoyable to me. However, making a second one, which I was disappointed with, and a third makes the concept no longer original. It becomes old hat enabling me to think like Jigsaw which doesn't make for surprises and the "Wow" factor.

I'm afraid I'm one of those who feel it should have been left alone. However, I applaud Shawnee Smith for finding work. I liked her in the remake of the Blob and several other movies. I'm glad to see she is finding work as an adult actress.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Saw was an original concept done very well and that's what made it enjoyable to me. However, making a second one, which I was disappointed with, and a third makes the concept no longer original. It becomes old hat enabling me to think like Jigsaw which doesn't make for surprises and the "Wow" factor.
> 
> I agree with ya, Empress. The thrill is kinda used up when it comes to the sequels. But I do consider Jigsaw a serial killer because of the game that he plays, I guess that's why the film industry wants to keep it going.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Personally, I felt the second film was just as strong as the first. 

The original clearly had cheap production values (most notable in terms of acting ability, but that falls under "low budget" since they didn't have the time to repeatedly re-shoot scenes), but made up for it with an original concept.

The second one I think took the story to a deeper level in the sense that the house with the mulitple victims was essentially just a cog in the larger machine, that was the elaborate trap for the cop who had no problem with planting evidence. It also explains more back story. If you really pay attention to what is said, and what is meant, there's more depth here than in the first film.

As such, I look forward to the third film. I think there's a strong enough premise here to make a good trilogy. Probably not 11 films like the Jason series though.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

NecroBones said:


> As such, I look forward to the third film. I think there's a strong enough premise here to make a good trilogy. Probably not 11 films like the Jason series though.


Thats probly what they'll end up doing though.


----------

